# Question about sizing..



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Is Cannondale's Size 54 Super Six have the same gometry as a Look's 586 M size?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

No, it doesn't seem that they do.

[http://www3.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/model-0RSS00S_0RSS00D.html[/URL]

http://www.lookcycle.com/products/data/geometrie/geometrie586.pdf


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank kytyree. I went to the website, but I couldn't figure out if the 54 will fit me. I am good with a M size Look 586 and is thinking of getting a 54 M size cannondale for a very good deal. 

Is the Look M size bigger or smaller?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*the difference...*

The C'dale's reach is nearly identical and the head tube is 9mm shorter. The headset on the C'dale might not be as tall as the LOOK's either.


----------

